# Clogged fuel filters



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

If u remember awhil ago I posted that I had some hard start problems.

Well, thanks to the forums, I managed to isolate and eventually fix the problem (fuel pressure regulator).

Only recently to have the problem come back again.

This time it was the fuel filter.

I've had the filter replaced 1 year ago and a few months later had the mechanic replace the fuel pump, and inadvertantly replaced the filter again. (he claimed that when the pump is replaced, so should the filter)

What I hope to understand is whether my tank is so dirty that it clogs the filter way before the lifespan of the filter.

While replacing the filter, some fuel was sprayed into a bucket and I found it to be dark.. (like a mixture of undisolved powder) is this an indication that my fuel is contaminated ?

What would be the proper way to correct this ?
Flushing the tank & fuel lines or a complete change of the tank.

Tho filters are relatively cheap, I dun want to keep changing it every 20,000 km.

I think I may have made matters worse by putting injector cleaner (2ce) into the tank several months ago.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

when i drained my filter the gas came out brown on the out side of the filter!!! strained it through a coffee filter and there was all kinds of little pieces of metal in it!!


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*yea me too*

I just replaced my fuel filter about a week ago. Did you guys take your fuel pump fuse out and start the car til it stopped running? Thats how I kept my fuel from spilling every where. I know thats not what you asked I just wanted to know. I know my fuel looked fine. 

I'm not saying anyone is cheap but maybe its cheap gas or its time to change your fuel pump. Your fuel pump also has a filter maybe you need a new fuel pump if you have metal flakes. Maybe even new fuel lines.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

landlord said:


> *when i drained my filter the gas came out brown on the out side of the filter!!! strained it through a coffee filter and there was all kinds of little pieces of metal in it!! *


Here's why and where all that metal and brown stuff comes from.


The fuel pump is completely immersed in fuel - armature, commutator, and brushes. The fuel cools the pump. All the parts that wear - the commutator and the brushes, gets sent along with the fuel up to your injectors. 

If that filter wasn't there, all that crap is going to clog the injectors.


BTW, ever see a DC brush motor in operation? (like in a drill). All those sparks from the brushes and commutator? Good thing that gasoline needs to have the correct air/fuel ratio for combustion!


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

I removed the pump fuse and ran the engine til it died. And a few times over too.

But somehow when I removed the filter from the hose, there was quite a lot of fuel to be sprayed. Even at the fuel rails.
So I guess somehow the pressure in the fuel lines was not able to be released completely.

I'm using OCtane 95 or higher and current laws in my country don't allow for any cheap quality fuels.

I guess it's just that my tank is dirty and it may have been complicated by age as well as other additives. Also I tend to leave the gas til the needle hits E or light appears before I top it up. To most people it's a no no, but it's a restriction I have to bear. (The office allows me 3 top ups a month.. so u see)

Is the solution to replace the tank the only answer ?


----------

